# DGT6000 Engine Stalls



## james1078 (Apr 17, 2006)

I purchased my DGT6000 in OCT 2005. Kohler v-twin 26hp, hydro trany. Last week I was clearing snow from my driveway. Everything was going hunky dory for about an hour or so (its a big driveway), then all of a sudden the engine started coughing and then stalled. Since then I haven't been able to get the tractor to run for more than 10-30secs. I've checked the air hole in the gas cap. (I could see a spec of light through it and also put a paperclip into it just to dbl check) I've also tried with the gas cap removed. I've changed to fuel filter. The gas is maybe a little old but was stabilized. Air filter is ok. Oil level is good. 

Any thoughts on what could be causing my dilemma?

My other thoughts:
1) Carb

2) Starter solenoid

Thanks for your help

James


----------



## fonman_4859 (Oct 18, 2007)

*dgt6000*

How about changing to fresh gas you may have water from condensation in the bottom of the tank. I know that you have stabil in your gas but that still doesn't keep out all the water. Or you might have water in your filter might want to change the fuel filter.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't know if it is carbeurated or not, but it is entirely possible that something is blocking the fuel flow in a carb. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think fonman is on to the likely cause. If the mower is outside and you can't get it to a heated area. Try dumping a triple does of Heet which is methanol. (the yellow bottle) It is soluable in both gas and water and should melt the ice and allow it to be drawn through the system and burned. 

Afterwards I would verify there is no more water in the system by draining and replacing the old fuel with new.


----------



## Waynedb (Mar 24, 2006)

My GS6500 drove me crazy with this type of problem,
I found out that the electric fuel shut off was stuck and the carb could not get gas. The steel piece that sealed off the fuel flow had rusted and stuck shut.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

The only problem with that theory is that it would have to have been shut off and turned back on and it wouldn't start. Beleive me though, I've had plenty of problems with fuel shut off levers. on my Grizz(see bottom of post) I went to turn the gas off and the screws had rusted and the whole thing came off in my hand resulting in gas spewing everywhere. They can be nasty little buggers.


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Change the spark plugs


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

TF admin may be right, we were firing up our snowmobiles up one of them an arctic cat jag 440. It would start and then die after a few seconds. We got a blowdryer on the carb, added some isoheet and pulled the starter cable to try to get the heet into the carb. Sure enough it worked and started right up and ran smooth once it was ice free. Try it out.


----------

